# Tillie's version of "helping" (pic)



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Couldn't resist taking this picture earlier today... LOL
wether it's his map or his homework, where ever my son is, so is Tillie, always there to lend a helping paw, or 2  the picture of them "sleeping" just melts my heart!! hoto:

Oh and a side note.. my "baby" girl (human!) lost her first tooth tonight!!! (she'll be 6 next month) sniff, sniff... growing up...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Precious photos of two adorable "kids!"


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I LOVE those pics. So sweet. The second picture is great.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

How sweet!!! 

The kids grow up WAY too fast


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow what great photos of two adorable loves.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The baby will be 16 in the blink of an eye. I judge everything by how long it takes to grow a 16-year old. Treasure them while you can. The little boy there will be 16 tomorrow if you don't watch closely.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh Lucile, I am realizing that the time is slipping away faster and faster for sure! Our son is nearing 10 and the realization that we only have 8 years till he goes to college just blows my mind!!! He is turning into a little man before our eyes!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

My little guy will be 10 in Sept. My oldest just turned 13 and is 3 inches taller than me. sigh... too fast.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a sweet shot you got of those two sleeping!! You will love looking back on that.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sweet, sweet photos! Absolutely, enjoy every minute - it doesn't seem all that long ago that mine were those ages, but my 'baby' is 27. AAACK!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sweet pictures, Tammy! I'm in the middle of putting together an album for my son's HS graduation and looking at all the pictures of him as a sweet little boy brings a tear to my eye. Still, I'm very proud of the fine young man he is becoming!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures, Tammy! Yes, they do grow up too fast! I have a granddaughter your daughter's age but only for a couple of more weeks!

I love the sleeping photo - looks like they are good buddies!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Precious


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yes, they are great buddies! funny thing is Tillie was originally "for" my daughter... she still hasn't bonded with Tillie the way my son has! and he doesn't LIKE dogs. LOL he is in denial.. he says, "Tillie is NOT a dog. She's TILLIE!!" LOL He just adores Tillie and Tillie loves him to peices!
When I had my kids, when I was pregnant with them, I think I missed the memo.. the part about them growing UP so fast!! I remember the days being SO long, yet the years are flying by faster and faster!! 
We take a LOT of pictures, I just wish I was better at organizing them, printing them and putting them in albums!! :frusty:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Just keep them safe on your computer,Don't waste time printing them and putting them into albums yet,[more time gone]you will have plenty of time to do that when they are older!


----------

